# Catsitting....



## Djinn (Apr 30, 2004)

My sister and her boyfriend are away for a long weekend so we offered to take care of their two cats Trey and George (aka Jorge)...

Trey









Jorge









Aren't they just precious?!

And my three furry babies are just oh so happy to have their cousins here!

Kouji









Kenji









Koda


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Those last two photos are hilarious. Good job capturing that moment.

Hope the cat sitting goes well.


----------



## devianthellcat (Sep 9, 2005)

I agree with murried..great pics :lol:


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

I love the pics!!

Kouji has a look like my Ace does. A big F.U!! He gets this P.O'd look on his face when the dogs decide to have the nerve to breathe around him. You can tell he's just thinking, "I hate you. Go Die somewhere."


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I love the crabby photos. Your cats look so thrilled :wink:

Your sister's cats are really cute.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

This was a really funny post! Your sister's cats are so cute. And I know that yours are too -- but these photos of them are just so funny in contrast to the sweet innocent photos of your sister's cats. Koda looks absolutely WILD. lol


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Great photos, good luck :wink:

-HEYHWA


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

ha ha your babies look soooo impressed by the whole thing! 

They are all gorgous of course but Trey is a complete and utter loveypuss


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

haha that's funny. 

The visitors are ontop of shelves and the homeowners are on the floor pissed off.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

The cat cousins! How funny. Those are great photos. (They are beautiful cats too - al of them)


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

Kenji and Koda look pretty pissed lol...I wouldn't want to go anywhere near those folks...


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

HAHA! Oh wow, those are priceless. I love the 'story' here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

LOL thanks for the chuckle! all are beautiful furrys!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your sisters cats are so cute and calm! Koda looks like a little mad Yoda right there, they all made me laugh though, great shots


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

That is hillarious! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Socksipuss (Jun 8, 2004)

These are such great pictures! I am looking at them every day and they still make me giggle :lol: :lol:


----------



## Djinn (Apr 30, 2004)

*...*

Some more pics from the visit...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So sweet!


----------

